# Craftsman 152.221040 Dust Collection



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

Greetings,


I have the Craftsman 152.221040 and it has no dust collection port, other than the big hole in the bottom. :smile2: Do you think the 12" x 12" Table Saw Dust Extraction Fitting from Rockler would work, or has someone else with this saw found something that will work?

Thanks,


Gary


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Most table saws are very difficult*

You will need a very powerful dust collector to completely extract all the dust from the cabinet.... like 5 HP! Only the dust that stays suspended in the air will be "collected" by home shop DCs of 1.5 HP.
Gravity will be the most useful "tool" in your toolbox when trying to collect the dust at the bottom of the cabinet. A slopped tray leading to a dust port is the most common means used in home shops. My saws use a flat plate with a 5" to 4" reducer that is centered. It doesn't get the dust from the corners but keeps the air fairly clean. A lot of dust gets spit out above the table by the spinning blade. An over blade cover attached to a shop vac will get most of that dust. Using both approaches you will get the best results.


----------



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> You will need a very powerful dust collector to completely extract all the dust from the cabinet.... like 5 HP! Only the dust that stays suspended in the air will be "collected" by home shop DCs of 1.5 HP.
> Gravity will be the most useful "tool" in your toolbox when trying to collect the dust at the bottom of the cabinet. A slopped tray leading to a dust port is the most common means used in home shops. My saws use a flat plate with a 5" to 4" reducer that is centered. It doesn't get the dust from the corners but keeps the air fairly clean. A lot of dust gets spit out above the table by the spinning blade. An over blade cover attached to a shop vac will get most of that dust. Using both approaches you will get the best results.


Thanks for the info. It didn't fit anyway it was to small.


I guess I'll just have to let the saw dust fall in the floor and clean up afterwards. :smile2:


Thanks again,


Gary


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I have a 10" table saw and my 195 cfm ShopVac gets most of the stuff the saw creates just fine. However, my saw has a shrouded blade with a 2 1/2" dust port on it with a shop made bottom pan that has a vac port on it for clean out. A true cabinet saw may well need a real dust collector as described above.


----------



## kb7kuh (Aug 17, 2018)

I have seen a square bag that attaches to the table saw base to catch the sawdust. Think I will try one.
I saw this on E-Bay


----------

